# How to back bumper anything!



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
.
.
[attachmentid=392734]


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

fuck that if i want back bumper that bad ill just load the rear end with batteries and lead, take the front bumper off, add balloon tires on STd 14s , a truucha window sticker, and some California plates


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 20 2005, 03:15 PM~4445949
> *I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .
> .
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 04:20 PM~4445972
> *fuck that if i want back bumper that bad ill just load the rear end with batteries and lead, take the front bumper off, add balloon tires on STd 14s , a truucha window sticker, and some California plates
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Of course you gotta add the "Truucha sticker", that gives you another 15 inches easy! :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2005, 04:22 PM~4445989
> *Of course you gotta add the "Truucha sticker", that gives you another 15 inches easy! :biggrin:
> *


lol if pat loads that on any car with that set up it might just do a 360 and land standing on the bumper


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 03:23 PM~4445999
> *lol if pat loads that on any car with that set up it might just do a 360 and land standing on the bumper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

pat how much do you like the back door method?and do you prefer hydraulic oil or ky jelly. lol just kidding


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Dec 20 2005, 04:15 PM~4446378
> *pat how much do you like the back door method?and do you prefer hydraulic oil or ky jelly.  lol just kidding
> *


 :0 :0 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: dont talk that way bout pat ***** :angry:


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

so let em understand ?

you are using one or two hoses to the front ?

are these number 6, 8, 12?

help me out i am bulding my first import truck 

i have some pretty good front end set up pics from the one you built for ralph but no plumbing 


also should i use the factory upper a-arms or the reinforced tubular 4x4 pre -runner types?


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

hey anybody know where i can get a motorcycle painted?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Dec 20 2005, 05:19 PM~4446413
> *so let em understand ?
> 
> you are using one or two hoses to the front ?
> ...


That depends on one pump or two.


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

one pump


----------



## ExplicitDesignz (Jul 19, 2005)

What kind of import truck?


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

mazda , 1990 , just pick it up

wanted to juice my suzu pup but i am holding out on getting a quad cab for it out of mexico


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

nobody going to ask about the huge ass cylinders in my avatar?


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Dec 20 2005, 07:58 PM~4447636
> *nobody going to ask about the huge ass cylinders in my avatar?
> *


nah it looks like a big ass pipe.

is that a lift cylinder


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

nah its one of the main cylinders off a 1200 ton brake press that i rebuilt for a barge maker this fall , the bore is 25 inches in diameter and the whole cyl;inder weighed about 13000 lbs , big hydraulics are fun 

the press this comes off of bends 1 inch thick plate 40 feet long like it was paper

new they are 300k each and two years wait , we repaired them for the customer for 100k for the pair , in two weeks


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:uh: you ride in nashville bro? I did not know there were riders in Nashville, seems like a ghost town when it comes to lolos here


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 20 2005, 03:15 PM~4445949
> *I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .
> .
> ...


So bassicly when you dump the car it pressureises the pumphead for the next hit or keeps pressure in the system for less pressure loss and maximun performance


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 05:23 PM~4445999
> *lol if pat loads that on any car with that set up it might just do a 360 and land standing on the bumper
> *


Lmfao


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2005, 02:27 AM~4449808
> *So bassicly when you dump the car it pressureises the pumphead for the next hit or keeps pressure in the system for less pressure loss and maximun performance
> *


 Is this right??????


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Dec 21 2005, 02:01 AM~4449945
> *Is this right??????
> *


Lets see what pat says


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Dec 21 2005, 03:01 AM~4449945
> *Is this right??????
> *


Damn! fellas! It is 2 pressure ports you make another return to the top of the tank.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

any tricks you can do to a marz head ,lol?


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Dec 21 2005, 02:22 AM~4446426
> *hey anybody know where i can get a motorcycle painted?
> *


gary smith , 502 449 2505 , dupont top gun painter of the year 4 years straight ; he paints choppers and sport bikes all the time ...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 04:20 PM~4445972
> *fuck that if i want back bumper that bad ill just load the rear end with batteries and lead, take the front bumper off, add balloon tires on STd 14s , a truucha window sticker, and some California plates
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 21 2005, 05:24 AM~4450275
> *Damn! fellas! It is 2 pressure ports you make another return to the top of the tank.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks timmy


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

i mean brent


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2005, 02:27 AM~4449808
> *So bassicly when you dump the car it pressureises the pumphead for the next hit or keeps pressure in the system for less pressure loss and maximun performance
> *



:nono:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

how could anyone not have understood how this worked years ago. Anyone who needs fully detailed pictures to understand this does not need to even attempt it. :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Dec 21 2005, 10:09 AM~4451584
> *:nono:
> *


If im wrong explain your theory on it then please


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

Topic says ((how to back bumper anything!)) but i havent seen anything hittin bumper


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

so my way i thought up and pm you about is right on the money right pat? ya your also right if we cant figure it out by now we should drop it


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

you have to learn somehow. you were all clueless about it at one time.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 21 2005, 02:27 AM~4449808
> *So bassicly when you dump the car it pressureises the pumphead for the next hit or keeps pressure in the system for less pressure loss and maximun performance
> *


just send me the pumphead ans block and ill hook it up for 75.00 with hard line at the shop


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 21 2005, 05:50 PM~4455465
> *just send me the pumphead ans block and ill hook it up for 75.00 with hard line at the shop
> *


Post a pic of your work and what your going to do


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

When you port into the top of the gear it is pressure, so the pressure from that are piped through the line into the former return port, now a pressure port. That's why you have to use an alternate return. I have seen people do this with Marzocchis also.... Never tried it myself..


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Dec 20 2005, 10:13 PM~4447750
> *nah its one of the main cylinders off a 1200 ton brake press that i rebuilt for a barge maker this fall , the bore is 25 inches in diameter and the whole cyl;inder weighed about 13000 lbs , big hydraulics are fun
> 
> the press this comes off of bends 1 inch thick plate 40 feet long like it was paper
> ...


i got 12in. ID cylinders on the machines at work, they can make alot of pressure


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Dec 21 2005, 07:48 PM~4455835
> *When you port into the top of the gear it is pressure, so the pressure from that are piped through the line into the former return port, now a pressure port. That's why you have to use an alternate return. I have seen people do this with Marzocchis also.... Never tried it myself..
> *


SHHHHHHHHHH :angry:

JK


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

It's right there in the pic............Just build it and it will hop!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 21 2005, 07:26 PM~4456063
> *It's right there in the pic............Just build it and it will hop!
> *


Show us the pic of the top of the block with the appropriate fitting in the right holes


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

I PAID FOR MY FIRST PUMP WHEN I HAD IT DONE, IT AINT FAIR TO THE ONES WHO PAID. NOW ALL OUR PUMPS HAVE TWO PRESSURE PORTS, LOOK AT MY AV, THATS A CUTTLAS WITHA V-8 AND ALL THE HARDWARE AND ITALIAN DUMP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 22 2005, 04:59 AM~4457980
> *I PAID FOR MY FIRST PUMP WHEN I HAD IT DONE, IT AINT FAIR TO THE ONES WHO PAID. NOW ALL OUR PUMPS HAVE TWO PRESSURE PORTS, LOOK AT MY AV, THATS A CUTTLAS WITHA V-8 AND ALL THE HARDWARE AND ITALIAN DUMP
> *


Pm sent


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 21 2005, 07:50 PM~4455465
> *just send me the pumphead ans block and ill hook it up for 75.00 with hard line at the shop
> *


you can't just use a hardline its too much pressure running through it they will bust everytime if you look at the pic pat posted its mainly fittings and one piece of straight pipe welded on the fittings i also have a pump like this in my car


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

IM SORRY BUT IF YOU THINK YOUR GETTING MORE PRESSURE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO TRY A BACK DOOR FOR YOUR GEAR. THE IDEA OF OPENING THE PUMP IS TO INJECT THE OIL INTO THE LINES QUICKER AND USING RESTRICTIONS ELSEWHERE. WHERE DO YOU WANT PRESSURE? AT THE PUMP? NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 22 2005, 06:38 PM~4462385
> *IM SORRY BUT IF YOU THINK YOUR GETTING MORE PRESSURE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO TRY A BACK DOOR FOR YOUR GEAR. THE IDEA OF OPENING THE PUMP IS TO INJECT THE OIL INTO THE LINES QUICKER AND USING RESTRICTIONS ELSEWHERE. WHERE DO YOU WANT PRESSURE? AT THE PUMP? NO!!!!!!!
> *


 Where do you get the resrtiction then? With the size of the port in those cylindrs it cant be after the Tee in the front hoses , can it?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Dec 22 2005, 05:24 PM~4462734
> *Where do you get the resrtiction then? With the size of the port in those cylindrs it cant be after the Tee in the front hoses , can it?
> *


Im sure its alot more thanjust the block and pumphead that would have to be figured out


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

quick question wut type of drill and tap should we use so it wont crack the gear? thanks.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 22 2005, 07:48 PM~4463236
> *quick question wut type of drill and tap should we use so it wont crack the gear? thanks.
> *


A sharp one!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 09:06 PM~4463390
> *A sharp one!
> *


no shit wut type of sharp one?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

1/2 inch boss fitting, I have no idea what the thread pitch is though.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

the restriction is in the check valves,to help with the pressure build.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:11 PM~4463443
> *the restriction is in the check valves,to help with the pressure build.
> *


You guys are crazy, you are putting too much thought into this. Just do it then go from there making one change at a time. The only restriction you want is at the cylinder itself. Keep the flow straight and even.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

after all these years you still don't understand that pump, or you are holding back :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 22 2005, 05:38 PM~4462385
> *IM SORRY BUT IF YOU THINK YOUR GETTING MORE PRESSURE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO TRY A BACK DOOR FOR YOUR GEAR. THE IDEA OF OPENING THE PUMP IS TO INJECT THE OIL INTO THE LINES QUICKER AND USING RESTRICTIONS ELSEWHERE. WHERE DO YOU WANT PRESSURE? AT THE PUMP? NO!!!!!!!
> *


Yes this will build more pressure!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 09:11 PM~4463435
> *1/2 inch boss fitting, I have no idea what the thread pitch is though.
> *


thanks.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:19 PM~4463512
> *after all these years you still don't understand that pump, or you are holding back :biggrin:
> *


I have pressure tested this pump on Fenner Stone's flow bench. It increases the pressure by building more flow.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

other than the ckecks you don't want ANY other restrictions.Just my opinion.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

You didn't test shit, back when you were with porky you did it a different way. :biggrin: hard line, mini block,because the other blocks blow up threw to the key> :thumbsup:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:22 PM~4463541
> *other than the ckecks you don't want ANY other restrictions.Just my opinion.
> *


 The check valves are the biggest restriction in the system. Most of these guys on here could get more inches just by up-sizing their check valves. I use a 3/4 inch Parker aircraft check from 1952 that they don't make anymore. It flows 90gpm @ 5000psi. Once you have the plumbing right then adjust your pressure and flow by changing gear sizes. And you CAN go too big.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Volume is pressure!


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Is not 3/4 too big? It is way bigger than the hole in side the hose.What is the point of starting 1/2 max then going bigger than back to what ever size hose you choose to run,usually 3/8 to 1/2 I.D.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

what happened to the fenner replacement for the marz.? :0


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

I have some checks that flow over 100 gpm at 3000psi. parker made and still around.


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:32 PM~4463613
> *Is not 3/4 too big? It is way bigger than the hole in side the hose.What is the point of starting 1/2 max then going bigger than back to what ever size hose you choose to run,usually 3/8 to 1/2 I.D.
> *


Think about the way a check valve works. When it's 'open', a 1/2" check valve isn't going to flow as much fluid as a straight thru 1/2" fitting. Makes perfect sense to me, I saw people putting 3/4 and 1" checks on 1/2 port pumps years ago, I don't know why it took some people so long to figure out, common sense.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:27 PM~4463570
> *You didn't test shit, back when you were with porky you did it a different way. :biggrin: hard line, mini block,because the other blocks blow up threw to the key> :thumbsup:
> *


I see you have just part of that story. The porky's blocks where what we did for the public not what we actually tested. Testing my pumps that I had with the Marzocchi's is why we built new steel blocks. Fenner Stone actually made me Fenner blocks to fit my Marzocchi gears so it would still look like a Porky's pump. And how the fuck do you know what I tested. Ralph don't even know what we (myself and the 2 Fenner engineers) tested. He was so hell bent on Fenner Gears he wouldn't let me buy any to test, so I pulled them out of my Hijacker pumps and the Fenner guys couldn't believe the difference. They tried for two weeks making one off parts to match the Marzocchi and couldn't do it. So they agreed to make a block for the Marzocchi gear because I was going to quit if I had to use the Fenner gear and loose. So we hid a Marzocchi gear in a Fenner pump which one of them I back-doored and tested. Then soon after I blew the block to pieces at the Chicago LRM show.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfourchevy_@Dec 22 2005, 08:39 PM~4463676
> *Think about the way a check valve works.  When it's 'open', a 1/2" check valve isn't going to flow as much fluid as a straight thru 1/2" fitting.  Makes perfect sense to me, I saw people putting 3/4 and 1" checks on 1/2 port pumps years ago, I don't know why it took some people so long to figure out, common sense.
> *


What about the hose size?A #8 hose is only 3/8 I.D.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 08:42 PM~4463699
> *I see you have just part of that story. The porky's blocks where what we did for the public not what we actually tested. Testing my pumps that I had with the Marzocchi's is why we built new steel blocks. Fenner Stone actually made me Fenner blocks to fit my Marzocchi gears so it would still look like a Porky's pump. And how the fuck do you know what I tested. Ralph don't even know what we (myself and the 2 Fenner engineers) tested. He was so hell bent on Fenner Gears he wouldn't let me buy any to test, so I pulled them out of my Hijacker pumps and the Fenner guys couldn't believe the difference. They tried for two weeks making one off parts to match the Marzocchi and couldn't do it. So they agreed to make a block for the Marzocchi gear because I was going to quit if I had to use the Fenner gear and loose. So we hid a Marzocchi gear in a Fenner pump which one of them I back-doored and tested. Then soon after I blew the block to pieces at the Chicago LRM show.
> *


My bad. You replaced one block before the show,right?What you could not get a fenner gear to work? Stanley hit 68 on a fenner single pump,before he went to marz. I thought you were PAT BURKE the hydro master! :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:37 PM~4463660
> *I have some checks that flow over 100 gpm at 3000psi. parker made and still around.
> *


Dude are you actually trying to help someone or just being a dick head. You must be a LIL internet installer. Parker makes a 200 GPM check what the fuck is your point. I gave the pressure and gpm rating of my check so someone would get an idea and get a book and match it because they don't make it anymore, not because it is the best thing to use. I use it because it has a 90gpm rating with 3/4 inch ports..................damn your a fuckin' SLAP-DICK!!!


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:48 PM~4463748
> *My bad. You replaced one block before the show,right?What you could not get a fenner gear to work? Stanley hit 68 on a fenner single pump,before he went to marz. I thought you were PAT BURKE the hydro master! :roflmao:
> *


I was hitting 70 in the Impala I built for Ralph the problem was I put a Marzocchi in it and it hit bumper @ 82. Which gear would you run slappy?


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:43 PM~4463709
> *What about the hose size?A #8 hose is only 3/8 I.D.
> *


Hey I'm no hydraulic guru, it just makes sense to me that the check should be a little bigger than the rest of the system if the oil has to go around a ball on the inside.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 22 2005, 08:38 PM~4462385
> *IM SORRY BUT IF YOU THINK YOUR GETTING MORE PRESSURE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO TRY A BACK DOOR FOR YOUR GEAR. THE IDEA OF OPENING THE PUMP IS TO INJECT THE OIL INTO THE LINES QUICKER AND USING RESTRICTIONS ELSEWHERE. WHERE DO YOU WANT PRESSURE? AT THE PUMP? NO!!!!!!!
> *


closed hydraulic system ,is the preassure different at the pump then at the cylinders?

i am going to go with ...pressure is constant in a closed system..what you have at the pump is what you have at the cylinders.

if you look down at the inlet hole of a check valve the npt maybe 1/2/ but the actual port is only 1/4 or so. i never under stood why people say 1" checks are too big you never need it. i may never need it but i will have it if i do.

only restriction you want is the pump lifting the weight of the car


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Besides Porky don't know his ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to making something hop or dance.No one ever got those cars you built to work again.What a shame,a lot of work went in to them,but then again they just came out with rules against them anyway.Were you not the cause of many rules. :roflmao: Those cali. guys just could not figure it out. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 08:52 PM~4463780
> *I was hitting 70 in the Impala I built for Ralph the problem was I put a Marzocchi in it and it hit bumper @ 82. Which gear would you run slappy?
> *


First off that car did the best of 78, at a show anyway. As far as gear size,didn't you run #9's in that car?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:54 PM~4463791
> *Besides Porky don't know his ass from a hole in the ground when it comes to making something hop or dance.No one ever got those cars you built to work again.What a shame,a lot of work went in to them,but then again they just came out with rules against them anyway.Were you not the cause of many rules. :roflmao: Those cali. guys just could not figure it out. :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could get a hold of that 62 it took me 2 months to build it.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 08:57 PM~4463811
> *First off that car did the best of 78, at a show anyway. As far as gear size,didn't you run #9's in that car?
> *


 I have it on video clearing CCE's 80 inch stick by a couple of inches at the Lexington show.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

No need to name call just a friendly conversation.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

All this talk about check valves what cracking pressure check do you guy prefer 5lb 10lb 60lb 70lb what size for your hoppers not reg cars or dancers


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought the top of that stick was 78,at least it was when I measured it back then.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

when you put the gear back together wut pounds of tourqe do you set them at.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

That 62 is tore up now,the last time I seen it out they had a bucket under the trunk to catch the oil that was leaking so then could put it back in the pump, and the trunk lid was totally fucked.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 09:03 PM~4463855
> *I thought the top of that stick was 78,at least it was when I measured it back then.
> *


Don't you remember the extra card board we taped to it.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 09:07 PM~4463879
> *Don't you remember the extra card board we taped to it.
> *


NO that was a long time ago.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2005, 08:03 PM~4463854
> *All this talk about check valves what cracking pressure check do you guy prefer 5lb 10lb 60lb 70lb what size for your hoppers not reg cars or dancers
> *


Sinse it got by passed real quick on the other page


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 22 2005, 09:08 PM~4463887
> *NO that was a long time ago.
> *


I didn't rember either until I saw the video again. Who are you? And who has that car now?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2005, 09:09 PM~4463893
> *Sinse it got by passed real quick on the other page
> *


I really don't pay much attention to it. I look at the max pressure and gpm rating.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 22 2005, 09:05 PM~4463862
> *when you put the gear back together wut pounds of tourqe do you set them at.
> *


About 3 duh, duh, duh's


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

hey pat, I thought this would be you by now. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Remember this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 23 2005, 02:23 AM~4464770
> *Remember this year?
> *


i remember it at nopi 98. I also remember being almost ran over by wayne's truck as it left the pad. :uh: For some reason the other 3 fools thought I was capable of keeping it from rolling off the pad as the rear was hopping 4ft. :uh:

Was it that truck or todd's truck that broke through the fence at the pad? Been a long time now.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

awww,...you made me go dust off my red/black/white HI-LOW shirts.

i think i still have my ben davis one too, there were 3 of them shirts made that i know of, i had one, sam had one and mando had one.

ahhhhh meeeeemmmmmmeeerrrriiieeesss..lol


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 09:13 PM~4463917
> *About 3 duh, duh, duh's
> *



The factory sets it at between 21 to 25 max.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 22 2005, 09:03 PM~4463854
> *All this talk about check valves what cracking pressure check do you guy prefer 5lb 10lb 60lb 70lb what size for your hoppers not reg cars or dancers
> *


5lb. so it opens easy. My opinion


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 23 2005, 10:35 AM~4466673
> *5lb. so it opens easy. My opinion
> *


I have found that the smaller cracking ones like the 5lb back spin baby its just me i usually use the 65lb parkers or some other brand forgot the name buts its 72.5lb cracking pressure


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 08:19 PM~4463514
> *Yes this will build more pressure!!!
> *


PAT, IT DOES NOT BUILD MORE PRESSURE, THE PUMP HEAD IS ALREADY BUILDING A SHIT LOAD OF PRESSURE BECAUSE IT ONLY HAS A 3/8 OPENING. THE IDEA OF OPENING THE PUMP IS TO INJECT YOUR LINES FASTER. ITS LIKE THIS, WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH THE PUMP SHOOTS OIL , BLOCK, CHECK VALVE Y-BLOCK, AND LINES NEED TO HAVE PRESSURE BUILT IN IT EVENLY, SO WHAT YOU DO IS USE SMALLER FITTINGS AT YOUR CYLINDER OR A FLOW CONTROL VALVE CHECKED IN ONE DIRECTION.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm... I seen this coming. I was gonna jump on it, but I'll sit back and watch the fun.

Hang on...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 08:22 PM~4463533
> *I have pressure tested this pump on Fenner Stone's flow bench. It increases the pressure by building more flow.
> *


SEE WHAT I MEAN, THE FLOW REACHES THE CYLINDER AT ALMOST DOUBLE THE FLOW RATE OR EVEN MORE IF DONE RIGHT. IF YOU CAN HOLD THE LANDING PRESSURE SPIKE IN THE CYLINDER AND NOT IN THE LINE YOU WILL GAIN SPEED, THE PUMP AND LINE PRESSURE WILL EXPLODE AS SOON AS THE CAR STARTS ITS WAY UP WHEN HOPPING.CHARGE, EXPLOSION, DUMP CHARGE, EXPLOSION , DUMP. NOW GO CHANGE YOUR CYLINDER O-RINGS


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 23 2005, 03:45 PM~4468325
> *SEE WHAT I MEAN, THE FLOW REACHES THE CYLINDER AT ALMOST DOUBLE THE FLOW RATE OR EVEN MORE IF DONE RIGHT. IF YOU CAN HOLD THE LANDING PRESSURE SPIKE IN THE CYLINDER AND NOT IN THE LINE YOU WILL GAIN SPEED, THE PUMP AND LINE PRESSURE WILL EXPLODE AS SOON AS THE CAR STARTS ITS WAY UP WHEN HOPPING.CHARGE, EXPLOSION, DUMP  CHARGE, EXPLOSION , DUMP. NOW GO CHANGE YOUR CYLINDER O-RINGS
> *


Something about the way you discribed it...


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 23 2005, 03:45 PM~4468324
> *Hmmm... I seen this coming. I was gonna jump on it, but I'll sit back and watch the fun.
> 
> Hang on...
> *


TAG ME OUT HOMIE CAUSE IM DONE TRYING TO EXPLAIN THIS SHIT. THEORY OF OPERATION AND PRESSURE BUILDING IS WHAT MAKES TRUE HOPPERS, ANYONE ELSE THAT USES WEIGHT IS A FLOATER, AND THOSE WHO CHANGE THIER PIVOT POINTS ARE BALANCERS.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Do any of you guys have any data to back up what you are saying. You are contradicting your selves. I have pressure tested every pump combination a flow bench. I have all the specs on pressure drop per foot on different hoses. I have max flow specs on fittings. If you all would listen I am telling exactly what to do to make your shit get off. And I'm telling you you are wrong. Flow is pressure. If you build more flow with the same amount of pressure you will get more pressure. Yes restricting the flow will build more pressure. But then you loose flow....... and fill the cylinder up slower.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

FLOW AGAINST A RESTRICTION IS PRESSURE
FLOW+RESTRICTION=PRESSURE
FLOW WITHOUT A RESTRICTION IS JUST FLOW!!! RIGHT?
WHEN YOU HOLD THE END OF A WATER HOSE THE HOSE SWELLS RIGHT, WHEN YOU LET GO OF THE HOSE THE WATER BLASTS OUT, AT YOUR CYLINDER IS WHERE YOU WANT THAT BLAST AND WITHOUT PUTTING CYLINDERS ON A BENCH ALONG WITH THE LOAD THAT THE CAR CREATES YOU REALLY CANNOT BUILD A THEORY OF OPERATION.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 23 2005, 04:10 PM~4468437
> *FLOW AGAINST A RESTRICTION IS PRESSURE
> FLOW+RESTRICTION=PRESSURE
> FLOW WITHOUT A RESTRICTION IS JUST FLOW!!! RIGHT?
> ...


Wrong again a hydraulic flow bench uses accumulators for resistance you adjust the accumulators to simulate the back pressure. Anyway this is right and this where you contradict yourself. Think about what you just typed.
FLOW AGAINST A RESTRICTION IS PRESSURE
FLOW+RESTRICTION=PRESSURE
FLOW WITHOUT A RESTRICTION IS JUST FLOW!!! RIGHT?
Why would you want to restrict the flow in any way before it gets to the cylinder. The cylinder should be the only resistance, not the check, not the fittings (even the one on the cylinder), just the piston head itslef............. When you can do that then then hydraulic system is optimized.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 09:52 PM~4463780
> *I was hitting 70 in the Impala I built for Ralph the problem was I put a Marzocchi in it and it hit bumper @ 82. Which gear would you run slappy?
> *


was that the banana impala with the huge OG whitewall tires on it, the last time i seen that car at a hop was at the mccormick place in Chicago in 99' i believe. after that i seen it sit nicely bent next to some 4x4 quads in ralph's shop collecting dust :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

PAT, WHEN YOU HOLD THE PRESSURE SPIKE IN THE CYLINDER YOU XFER THE ENERGY TO THE COILS, AND THE LINES WILL NOT CUSHION THE LANDING PRESSURE. ALSO THE OIL WILL NOT CRASH IN THE LINE WITH THE PUMP FLOW. YOU GOT TWO POSITIVE DISPLACEMENTS WHEN HOPPING, ONE FROM THE PUMP AND ONE FROM THE CYLINDERS, IT IS LIKE TWO PUMPS, YOUR BACK PUMP GOTS TO BE FREE OF RESTRICTIONS(OIL COMING BACK INTO THE LINES FROM THE CYLINDERS)RIGHT??? I THINK YOU UNDERSTAND WHAT IM SAYING AND I THINK YOU GOT SOME GOOD INFO TO BRING TO THE TABLE. THANX FOR MAKING THIS TOPIC INTERESTING, IF YOU GOT SOMETHING THAT WORKS FOR YOU GREAT. NOT ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW PLUMBING TRICKS, BACK DOOR DOES NOT CREATE MORE PRESSURE!!!!!!!!! IT UNLEASHES THE FLOW THAT IS HELD WITHIN THE PUMP AND XFER TO THE SYSTEM. BENCH TEST THAT J/K


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

whut it do????


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

turbocharged and supercharged pumps, hmmm


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

OK I for one have no bragging rights coming to hopping. You both have valid points, best I can come up with by reading this is that the one that hops the highest and longest, no matter what they feel is theory, is doing something right.

If both your cars are doing about the same on a regular basis, well then, you both are doing something right, 

However, I feel volume is over pressure, bare bones basic. 

This is why I feel having a double gear in your tank will allow you to win over a single with the same suspension every time. It's the output pressure compared to vehicle weight and the rest is volume.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 23 2005, 07:20 PM~4469019
> *
> This is why I feel having a double gear in your tank will allow you to win over a single with the same suspension every time. It's the output pressure compared to vehicle weight and the rest is volume.
> *


how is this done?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 23 2005, 05:02 PM~4468694
> *was that the banana impala with the huge OG whitewall tires on it,  the last time i seen that car at a hop was at the mccormick place in Chicago in 99' i believe. after that i seen it sit nicely bent next to some 4x4 quads in ralph's shop collecting dust :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


That was it. I quit soon after that and they haven't been able to get the cars to hit since. I took my pumps out of it when I quit! What banana???.............I don't know what you are talking about..............LOL
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

Where's pat? :dunno: Some of you guys think to hard. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 23 2005, 07:32 PM~4469112
> *That was it. I quit soon after that and they haven't been able to get the cars to hit since. I took my pumps out of it when I quit! What banana???.............I don't know what you are talking about..............LOL
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hey, i was lookin through my old pictures and found one of it.

here you go... :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Dec 23 2005, 06:25 PM~4469049
> *how is this done?
> *


I have a couple as they are already manufactored. But I need to adapt them to the block/motor.

I'll like to get two #8s or #9s and have a machine shop take care of the rest.

Years back I had a monster gear made up to fit inside of a stock tank, never finished it as I had to get a life and put hydros on the shelf for a few years. I still have the thing, it's a little rusted. maybe I'll post it up....


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 23 2005, 03:05 PM~4468402
> *Do any of you guys have any data to back up what you are saying. You are contradicting your selves. I have pressure tested every pump combination a flow bench. I have all the specs on pressure drop per foot on different hoses. I have max flow specs on fittings. If you all would listen I am telling exactly what to do to make your shit get off. And I'm telling you you are wrong. Flow is pressure. If you build more flow with the same amount of pressure you will get more pressure. Yes restricting the flow will build more pressure. But then you loose flow....... and fill the cylinder up slower.
> *


pat u are the man :biggrin:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydros_@Dec 23 2005, 08:29 PM~4469734
> *I have a couple as they are already manufactored.  But I need to adapt them to the block/motor.
> 
> I'll like to get two #8s or #9s and have a machine shop take care of the rest.
> ...


YOUR PUMP MOTOR WILL NOT HANDLE THE LOAD, WHEN YOU LAND THE PRESSURE WILL BE TO HIGH TO ALMOST STALL THE MOTOR. IN OUR HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS WE GOT ARMATURES THAT WIEGH 57 POUNDS AND SPIN AT 50 RPS AT 60 AMPS RECIRCULATING OIL BACK TO THE TANK, DOUBLE PUMPS CONNECTED TOGETHER AND FLOW IS DIRECTED THROUGH SEPRATE VALVES. VALVE ONE NORMAL SPEED, VALVE TWO HIGH SPEED. SHIT TRY IT OUT HOMIE AND BEST OF LUCK TO YOU.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Dec 23 2005, 08:38 PM~4469796
> *pat u are the man :biggrin:
> *


JUST BECAUSE HE "SAID" HE HAD RECORDED DATA YOU BELIEVE, DAMM!!!
IM NOT TELLING YOU WHAT I DO FOR A LIVING BUT I KNOE PAT ALREADY SLAPPED HIMSELF A COUPLE TIMES. LETS PLAY BALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

oh shit, lots of talking up in this bitch, let inches speak 4 themself, pats got his shit on lock :thumbsup:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 23 2005, 10:24 PM~4470491
> *YOUR PUMP MOTOR WILL NOT HANDLE THE LOAD, WHEN YOU LAND THE PRESSURE WILL BE TO  HIGH TO ALMOST STALL THE MOTOR. IN OUR HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS WE GOT ARMATURES THAT WIEGH 57 POUNDS AND SPIN AT 50 RPS AT 60 AMPS RECIRCULATING OIL BACK TO THE TANK, DOUBLE PUMPS CONNECTED TOGETHER AND FLOW IS DIRECTED THROUGH SEPRATE VALVES. VALVE ONE NORMAL SPEED, VALVE TWO HIGH SPEED. SHIT TRY IT OUT HOMIE AND BEST OF LUCK TO YOU.
> *


Dude stop talking now I know you have know idea what you know. The motors draw well over 300 amps. If you motor had a 60 amp draw then you could just use 8 gage wire....... do yourself a favor and stop talking.......... you look more and more stupid with every post. And try 2000 rpm's. You had a valid argument before because you don't know the specs. But know your spitting out data that's not true and doesn't make sense. I can build any car for any class because I know how to build my set ups. I've spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on just testing. Anywhere from a dancer to a double or single, cars and trucks. I didn't just build one or two vehicles come up with a theory then start posting on the internet. I have built and tested more vehicles than any other competitor known.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 23 2005, 10:24 PM~4470491
> *YOUR PUMP MOTOR WILL NOT HANDLE THE LOAD, WHEN YOU LAND THE PRESSURE WILL BE TO  HIGH TO ALMOST STALL THE MOTOR. IN OUR HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS WE GOT ARMATURES THAT WIEGH 57 POUNDS AND SPIN AT 50 RPS AT 60 AMPS RECIRCULATING OIL BACK TO THE TANK, DOUBLE PUMPS CONNECTED TOGETHER AND FLOW IS DIRECTED THROUGH SEPRATE VALVES. VALVE ONE NORMAL SPEED, VALVE TWO HIGH SPEED. SHIT TRY IT OUT HOMIE AND BEST OF LUCK TO YOU.
> *



Umm... well I see your point, if I am using the larger gear, but, with what motor? 

Also, a while back I made a post about changing the field configuration in the motor by way of a switch, more torque, less speed, then the other way around. It has something to do with the single wire that makes the sacos have more rpm and less torque. Something about change the 3 or 4 fields back and forth.


can you post a pic of the 57 pound motor? Interesting. is it aircraft?

Also, you just gave me an idea: OK you got two outlet ports from your gears, great, that means you can have one or both gears pumping at will. Just plumb one of them to work when you need it. 


Man I love thinking deep/different.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Dec 23 2005, 10:24 PM~4470491
> *YOUR PUMP MOTOR WILL NOT HANDLE THE LOAD, WHEN YOU LAND THE PRESSURE WILL BE TO  HIGH TO ALMOST STALL THE MOTOR. IN OUR HYDRAULIC SYSTEMS WE GOT ARMATURES THAT WIEGH 57 POUNDS AND SPIN AT 50 RPS AT 60 AMPS RECIRCULATING OIL BACK TO THE TANK, DOUBLE PUMPS CONNECTED TOGETHER AND FLOW IS DIRECTED THROUGH SEPRATE VALVES. VALVE ONE NORMAL SPEED, VALVE TWO HIGH SPEED. SHIT TRY IT OUT HOMIE AND BEST OF LUCK TO YOU.
> *


My bad bro I thought you where talking about the normal pump motors so I do apologize. I should have read a little closer.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

YOU DONT GOTTA APOLOGIZE ESE, I LIKE TO DEBATE ON SUBJECTS WHICH INTEREST ME AND I WOULD NOT JUST TALK IF I COULD NOT PROVE IT. SOMEWHERE ALONG THE LINE INFO CAN BE EXCHANGE FOR MYSELF AND EVERYONE READING THIS TOPIC, YOU GOTS YOUR HEAD ON RIGHT AND I WOULD NOT DEBATE WITH JUST ANYONE, COOL?


----------



## SuperMan (Aug 20, 2002)

DAMN CAT-YO JAWLINE DONT HURT FROM LIKIN HIS NUTZ--THAT ALL YO BEEN DOIN ON DIS SUBJECT-- :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

why do some of you people act like such fucking assclowns. The man gave some good advice and makes an attempt to inspire some of you to install something smart instead of just adding more batteries.........damn.....certainly a bright idea to try out when you wanna make some inches :uh: :angry:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Dec 25 2005, 02:30 PM~4479915
> *why do some of you people act like such fucking assclowns. The man gave some good advice and makes an attempt to inspire some of you to install something smart instead of just adding more batteries.........damn.....certainly a bright idea to try out when you wanna make some inches  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 20 2005, 05:15 PM~4445949
> *I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .
> .
> ...



Please correct me if I'm wrong. By doing this you will have a total of 2 check valves with 2 hoses. One connected to the original pressure port and the other connected to the return port. If so e.g. I have a 3/4 ported aluminum block with 3/8 return. Wouldn't each port creat a different amount of both pressure and flow?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SuperMan_@Dec 25 2005, 11:58 AM~4479787
> *DAMN CAT-YO JAWLINE DONT HURT FROM LIKIN HIS NUTZ--THAT ALL YO BEEN DOIN ON DIS SUBJECT-- :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOW THATS SOME INTELL FOR YOU ALL.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Not if the plumbing and checks are the same. There is no restriction until it hits your plumbing. A 3/8 pipe port is larger than the ID on your back door. The one inch port on the block is not any bigger at the gear. It doesn't help unless your trying to sell more pumps.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

so let me get this correct. are you plumbing this single like a double pump as far as plumbing like checks , etc out of the blocc? and also is the return port the only port you thread and tap on block?


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

IT STILL DOESN'T MAKE SENSE. PLEASE HELP WITH INFO


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

the gear gas one pressure port and one suction port 
the pressure port is on top on the front of the gear and the suction is on the bottom of the rear of the gear 
what pat did is that he drilled the rear piece of the gear on top ,this is where the pressure is at. so now the gear has pressure on the top in front of the gear and the rear. 
what he then did is put the new rear pressure port of the gear go to the return port of the block 
he now has pressure on both pressure port and return port on the block.

now we did this back in 91'
and i can guarantee you not to many people knew this shit when we did this 
a matter a fact i dont think pat knew this back then, Just my opinion.
we would flip the rear piece of the gear so that there would be two pressure ports on the gear and no suction port. 
then we would get a 1/2" end mill and mill a slot all the way across the gear from the front of the gear all the way across the bottom of the gear all across three pieces. this would expose the gears if you look under the gear. we would then run a 8" hose from the rear of the new pressure port to the return pressure port and wam dual pressure ports. 
this would get the car 5" off the ground on lock up. 
its been a while but i'll look for a gear and mill it to show you how we did it.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 30 2005, 09:11 PM~4518787
> *the gear gas one pressure port and one suction port
> the pressure port is on top on the front of the gear and the suction is on the bottom of the rear of the gear
> what pat did is that he drilled the rear piece of the gear on top ,this is where the pressure is at. so now the gear has pressure on the top in front of the gear and the rear.
> ...


This is a perfect explanation of it. I by know means came up with the idea I first seen it in 94 on Stanley's truck. In my opinion it is no longer necessary to do with the new gears out now.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

IF THE PRESSURE PORT ON THE GEAR WERE ANY SMALLER YOU WOULD PROBABLY CUT THROUGH THE FREAKING BLOCK LIKE THE FLOW JET.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

there is ONE person that came up with this method 
and i truly believe he originated this 
as he took hydraulic courses at arizona tech back in the mid-late 80's
and i guarentee you every lrm hydraulic competitor knows him


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 30 2005, 10:36 PM~4519228
> *there is ONE person that came up with this method
> and i truly believe he originated this
> as he took hydraulic courses at arizona tech back in the mid-late 80's
> ...


Are you speeking of raul gomez or his brother? :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

More pics less BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 30 2005, 09:11 PM~4518787
> *the gear gas one pressure port and one suction port
> the pressure port is on top on the front of the gear and the suction is on the bottom of the rear of the gear
> what pat did is that he drilled the rear piece of the gear on top ,this is where the pressure is at. so now the gear has pressure on the top in front of the gear and the rear.
> ...


This sounds like it was done with an old Fenner style gear. Do you think the newer Italian style gears would work just as good with this done?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 30 2005, 10:11 PM~4518787
> *the gear gas one pressure port and one suction port
> the pressure port is on top on the front of the gear and the suction is on the bottom of the rear of the gear
> what pat did is that he drilled the rear piece of the gear on top ,this is where the pressure is at. so now the gear has pressure on the top in front of the gear and the rear.
> ...


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

damn double post


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

SO WILL THIS BE NEEDED FOR THE NEW GEARS OR NOT


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2005, 02:08 AM~4520122
> *More pics less BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn! How many pics do you need. I can't let the cat all the way out of the bag.......j/k!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 03:41 PM~4541949
> *Damn! How many pics do you need. I can't let the cat all the way out of the bag.......j/k!
> *


This is like playboy i read it for the articles :biggrin: so you know what i need to see PICS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 3 2006, 10:25 PM~4542997
> *This is like playboy i read it for the articles  :biggrin:  so you knwo what i need to see PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hmadhopper (Jun 13, 2002)

i got a street truck dancer and it works good but i always wandered if doing something like this would help it any ....any ideas on that


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 21 2005, 08:26 PM~4456063
> *It's right there in the pic............Just build it and it will hop!
> *


what pic...any link thanx?


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

the very frist page.. lets keep this topic up. back door a piston pump lets debate which way is better or for that matter wich way is right. TTT


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

when you back door edo you put 2 #8 hoses to the front?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Dec 23 2005, 05:54 PM~4468350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 07:41 PM~4541949
> *Damn! How many pics do you need. I can't let the cat all the way out of the bag.......j/k!
> *


hey pat i hear your from jerezy???????????????


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 14 2006, 06:46 PM~4620994
> *hey pat i hear your from jerezy???????????????
> *


yeah! Born in Point Pleasant.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

what up CuTT.... long time... :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 15 2006, 03:05 PM~4625473
> *yeah! Born in Point Pleasant.
> *


what it do homie how the hell you end up in kentucky????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Hillbilly Hopper (Mar 25, 2005)

all right its like this i am usaully the bystander and never get involved. i have been into hydros for a long while now and i have seen several of the cars built by pat, this guy knows what he is doing and if you doubt him, well you are really just missing out on the opportunity to learn some good tips and what not. i dont claim to know what i am doing, i have just recently started to install hydros on my own cars. but we can all get knowledge from the site and pat. i only hope i can get the props one day too. as for now i still do the backyard thing. where i live you barely see cars that are lifted, so there really is no competition to hop. i am happy just to lay and play.hope to hop eventually. again pat would be the first person i asked for advice on the matter



pat+experience=excellent advice


so you haters know! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hillbilly Hopper_@Jan 20 2006, 11:32 AM~4663757
> *all right its like this i am usaully the bystander and never get involved. i have been into hydros for a long while now and i have seen several of the cars built by pat, this guy knows what he is doing and if you doubt him, well you are really just missing out on the opportunity to learn some good tips and what not. i dont claim to know what i am doing, i have just recently started to install hydros on my own cars. but we can all get knowledge from the site and pat. i only hope i can get the props one day too. as for now i still do the backyard thing. where i live you barely see cars that are lifted, so there really is no competition to hop. i am happy just to lay and play.hope to hop eventually. again pat would be the first person i asked for advice on the matter
> pat+experience=excellent advice
> so you haters know! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



i agree.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hillbilly Hopper_@Jan 20 2006, 07:32 AM~4663757
> *all right its like this i am usaully the bystander and never get involved. i have been into hydros for a long while now and i have seen several of the cars built by pat, this guy knows what he is doing and if you doubt him, well you are really just missing out on the opportunity to learn some good tips and what not. i dont claim to know what i am doing, i have just recently started to install hydros on my own cars. but we can all get knowledge from the site and pat. i only hope i can get the props one day too. as for now i still do the backyard thing. where i live you barely see cars that are lifted, so there really is no competition to hop. i am happy just to lay and play.hope to hop eventually. again pat would be the first person i asked for advice on the matter
> pat+experience=excellent advice
> so you haters know! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

Really? I think he believes he has a patent on the shit. Just one pic doesn't explain much. How bout a lil help. We all were beginners at one time


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, what do you do with all these cars and trucks when ur done with them PAT? Do u sell em or strip em and junk em or do you put em in storage or what?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jan 21 2006, 06:35 AM~4671457
> *Just out of curiousity, what do you do with all these cars and trucks when ur done with them PAT? Do u sell em or strip em and junk em or do you put em in storage or what?
> *



apparantly he either leaves them at the shop after he quits working there (after which nobody else can make them work like pat did), or lets them rust in his backyard!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

> *1987regal Posted Today, 06:52 PM
> *


 were are those hopping pictures at bro


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i got a vid any one know how i can post that up


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 21 2006, 10:05 PM~4897244
> *i got a vid any one know how i can post that up
> *


pic one :biggrin: 

http://video.tinypic.com/


http://www.zippyvideos.com/index.php


http://www.putfile.com/


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

what exlacty do i do lets say im dumb when it comes to this shit do i need a special caaabel for my cam and pc ?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 21 2006, 11:18 PM~4897955
> *what exlacty do i do lets say im dumb when it comes to this shit do i need a special caaabel for my cam and pc ?
> *


its eazy pic a link its say upload the file from your comp, them copy the link it will give you for web site forums and paste the link here eazy


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

got you but how do i get the vid into my comp


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1987regal_@Feb 21 2006, 11:24 PM~4898011
> *got you but how do i get the vid into my comp
> *


where is it :dunno:


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

still in the cam corder


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

you shoud have a cable that you can connect to your comp (usb type) then just get it in your comp ,


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

cool ill try that ill post asap


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jan 20 2006, 11:35 PM~4671457
> *Just out of curiousity, what do you do with all these cars and trucks when ur done with them PAT? Do u sell em or strip em and junk em or do you put em in storage or what?
> *


I leave them where they sit. To rot, rust or be worked on by another. The bottom line is when I stop touching them they stop winning. Even when I do give advice people don't believe me anyways. Pay attention to the details and do a lot of changes one at a time. This is the best advice I can give. As for the back-door method it does work. If you can't figure it out in this topic then your not ready for it.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Feb 22 2006, 11:39 AM~4902141
> *I leave them where they sit. To rot, rust or be worked on by another. The bottom line is when I stop touching them they stop winning. Even when I do give advice people don't believe me anyways. Pay attention to the details and do a lot of changes one at a time. This is the best advice I can give. As for the back-door method it does work. If you can't figure it out in this topic then your not ready for it.
> *


i agree with the last two lines u wrote.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixsixdog (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Feb 22 2006, 11:39 AM~4902141
> *I leave them where they sit. To rot, rust or be worked on by another. The bottom line is when I stop touching them they stop winning. Even when I do give advice people don't believe me anyways. Pay attention to the details and do a lot of changes one at a time. This is the best advice I can give. As for the back-door method it does work. If you can't figure it out in this topic then your not ready for it.
> *


One hell of a topic u started Pat! Better than a T.V. series. Might be giving u a call soon, I'm building a street dancer (Luxury) 77 Cad. Coupe D., and Possibly a Double pump Hopper (84 cutlass). So this topic sure got my attension.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah i wanna know if this will help if done to a marzocchi


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry, but I have to bring up the flow and psi topic again. My understanding is that flow/volume dictates psi. Without volume you have nothing. psi is a byproduct of flow, which can be manipulated by restriction (port size, lines, fittings, ect...) to achieve a desired flow and psi rate. With that said it seems to me that this topic has been a bit to black and white when there is a gray area to be discussed. From what I've learned from other fluid flow applications (most principals are universal) is that it's equally important to gradually taper down flow to psi. Basically you should step down in smaller incraments when possible avoiding any drastic restriction which can cause cavitation. I know that this is very relivant in the braking system of a car but I'm not sure if it transfers to our application. I would think it does since we are talking about pushing fluid at a high rate of speed threw a series of fittings that have a lot of stress risers and potential restriction that could cause high temps that lead to cavitation of the fluid. 

Am I way off base on this? I'm no expert, just putting my thoughts out there to see if I'm on the right track.

I give credit to anyone who is willing to share any knowledge, especially when its hard earned.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 31 2006, 08:47 PM~5878412
> *Sorry, but I have to bring up the flow and psi topic again. My understanding is that flow/volume dictates psi. Without volume you have nothing. psi is a byproduct of flow, which can be manipulated by restriction (port size, lines, fittings, ect...) to achieve a desired flow and psi rate. With that said it seems to me that this topic has been a bit to black and white when there is a gray area to be discussed. From what I've learned from other fluid flow applications (most principals are universal) is that it's equally important to gradually taper down flow to psi. Basically you should step down in smaller incraments when possible avoiding any drastic restriction which can cause cavitation. I know that this is very relivant in the braking system of a car but I'm not sure if it transfers to our application. I would think it does since we are talking about pushing fluid at a high rate of speed threw a series of fittings that have a lot of stress risers and potential restriction that could cause high temps that lead to cavitation of the fluid.
> 
> Am I way off base on this? I'm no expert, just putting my thoughts out there to see if I'm on the right track.
> ...


Your close, but cavitation isn't from restricted flow ....Thats called a delta-p. pressure increase or hot spots. cavation is where the element of oil is changed,from liqiud to a gas state....it's like water in a vacuum....it will boil !!!

Cavitation, when it occurs will even cause aluminium to look like it was sandblasted ... the vacuum causes the oxygen in it to exploded, leaving pits in the aluminium


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jul 31 2006, 09:32 PM~5875781
> *yeah i wanna know if this will help if done to a marzocchi
> *





anyone :dunno:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

The way I think of it as if I'm running exhaust on a car you let it flow free not cut it most of the rules of like exhaust on a car will apply to flow on a pump and plumbing :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5882683
> *anyone :dunno:
> *



:dunno: 


i wanna hear something besides the muffler theory....proof perhaps


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> *Your close, but cavitation isn't from restricted flow *


Your right, thats kind of where I was going with my point. I was trying to make the point that its important to gradually reduce dia. preferably by tappering the fitting rather than forcing the fluid against a sharp edge on a thick walled fitting or tight corner of a 90. That sudden restriction over a sharp corner could potentially cause that hot spot which could cause the oil to boil and introduce small air bubbles into the fluid making it more compressable and reduce performance. I don't know enough to say what ND 30 oils boiling point is though, or how much heat is created in our systems. This may not be all that relivant but I figured I would contribute what I could. I figure it wouldn't hurt to keep these things in mind when going for big inches.


----------



## sambrutay (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jul 31 2006, 10:47 PM~5878412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOU FUCKERS ARE DEEP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

PUMP GOSPEL!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

holy flying monkies batman, look when this topic was started :0


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

It's back from the dead :0


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whats up with people diggin up old topics with just a " uffin: " and no other input? seems to be the cool thing to do these days..

its annoying as crap, they could at least ask a stupid question ask for more info


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *Posted Today, 06:57 PM
> whats up with people diggin up old topics with just a "  " and no other input? seems to be the cool thing to do these days..
> 
> its annoying as crap, they could at least ask a stupid question ask for more info
> *


I FUCKIN HEAR U ON THAT..PISSES ME OFF SOMETIMES


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

1) I can understand where the bubbles come from on a boats propeller, and if there is any air in a closed hydraulic system you will get the same results because of the low pressure. If you can remove all forms of gas molecules (in a closed system), then I am guessing you will have less problems, regarding the whipping up of fluid. But I am wondering about cavitation if every void was filled with fluid before operation. Or if the air we breath was replaced with another type of gas would there be the same problem.

2) I like to run my pump with the tank up. What one might consider to be a problem with a Lowrider hydraulic system is the same for automotive engine oil tanks, yet air bubble damage is not to be concerned with.

3) If you cannot taper down by drilling fittings, (as with an elbow off the block0, use three fittings instead of one: male straight, female elbow, male straight. 

4) to increase the ID block ports by elongating the ports instead of a larger circle. (less metal on the sides of the block), if you were wondering how to reduce drag other ways.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 20 2005, 06:20 PM~4445972
> *fuck that if i want back bumper that bad ill just load the rear end with batteries and lead, take the front bumper off, add balloon tires on STd 14s , a truucha window sticker, and some California plates
> *


just one though on the back, them bitches are heavy :biggrin:


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

you still got all those Porky switchboxes lying around ???


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 22 2005, 08:42 PM~4463699
> *I see you have just part of that story. The porky's blocks where what we did for the public not what we actually tested. Testing my pumps that I had with the Marzocchi's is why we built new steel blocks. Fenner Stone actually made me Fenner blocks to fit my Marzocchi gears so it would still look like a Porky's pump. And how the fuck do you know what I tested. Ralph don't even know what we (myself and the 2 Fenner engineers) tested. He was so hell bent on Fenner Gears he wouldn't let me buy any to test, so I pulled them out of my Hijacker pumps and the Fenner guys couldn't believe the difference. They tried for two weeks making one off parts to match the Marzocchi and couldn't do it. So they agreed to make a block for the Marzocchi gear because I was going to quit if I had to use the Fenner gear and loose. So we hid a Marzocchi gear in a Fenner pump which one of them I back-doored and tested. Then soon after I blew the block to pieces at the Chicago LRM show.
> *


Talk like this made me wish I would have stuck with it all during the 80's and 90's. I made contact with the engineers in the 70's. Congrats on your ideas.

BTW, how did this setup work for you? I just wasn't around to hear of any records set back then. I only know of you on LIL and I think you and BMH get into it once in awhile. Where can I found out more about your past deeds? Any issues of LRM?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Aug 1 2006, 02:51 AM~5879973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Ron stated more technically once already. Even a system completely void of air can have "air" or a compressable gases introduced into it via cavitation. Thats is why I originally mentioned my concerns regarding cavitation and how it may be introduced by poor plumbing.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

But what is the solution to 'poor plumbing' ?

We cant hardly reduce the amount of fittings used in the system. Every junction is a bump in the road. I know some people do extra work on their hardware,but until you can butt ever connection together seemlessly, we're always going to have this issue. I always wondered if there was a trick to 'filling in the low spots' or if bigger plumbing to insure no smaller orifices than a 7/16" minimum.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 1 2009, 06:15 PM~13146279
> *But what is the solution to 'poor plumbing' ?
> 
> We cant hardly reduce the amount of fittings used in the system. Every junction is a bump in the road. I know some people do extra work on their hardware,but until you can butt ever connection together seemlessly, we're always going to have this issue. I always wondered if there was a trick to 'filling in the low spots' or if bigger plumbing to insure no smaller orifices than a 7/16" minimum.
> *


I just try to make sure there are no sharp corners on a reducing fitting. It's just like port matching a motor you just open and shape the fittings as needed to help the fluid flow smoothly.


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Funny Shit!


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 1 2009, 05:24 PM~13146340
> *I just try to make sure there are no sharp corners on a reducing fitting. It's just like port matching a motor you just open and shape the fittings as needed to help the fluid flow smoothly.
> *


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

someone brought one back..... Pat Burke still around ? Does he still have the shop in Georgetown ???


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Very interesting


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :drama:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 20 2005, 06:15 PM~4445949
> *I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> .
> .
> ...


 :wow: damn i didnt know they had cylinders with a big ass port like that...what size is that? :wow:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 27 2010, 12:10 PM~19430765
> *:wow:  damn i didnt know they had cylinders with a big ass port like that...what size is that? :wow:
> *


guess you didn't read his whole post huh?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Dec 27 2010, 01:45 PM~19431035
> *guess you didn't read his whole post huh?
> *


 :no: :420:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm guessing less 90 or 45 degree fittings and bleed the hell out of the system from as much air u can?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

post some back bumber pic fool;;lets see what it do;;;


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Dec 27 2010, 09:51 AM~19429559
> *someone brought one back.....  Pat Burke still around ?  Does he still have the shop in Georgetown ???
> *


 dident he beat a bunch of people or something for parts or work


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

We built pumps like that 12 years ago before piston pumps we kicked everyones ass back then no weight just power !!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

This was back when hopping was at it's best... Not all this weight shit that everybody dose these days...


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 20 2005, 04:22 PM~4445989
> *Of course you gotta add the "Truucha sticker", that gives you another 15 inches easy! :biggrin:
> *


shit i got a lil lay and play setup i should throw a 1-2 dollar truucha sticker so i can at least get up 15 inches hahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 27 2010, 12:10 PM~19430765
> *:wow:  damn i didnt know they had cylinders with a big ass port like that...what size is that? :wow:
> *



It takes the machine shop about 5 minutes to drill and tap a #6 NPT port into a #12 ORB port. I have some ported to #10. I'm sure BMH would build you some with whatever ports you want


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

PatFuckin'Burke said:


> I was digging through some of my old parts boxes putting my dancer back together and here it is....................coming at you from 1991. An old school 6 port EMP block. A Fenner Stone #6 gear w/purple gasket ported and drilled. D&H cylinders ported to a #12 hose. This is all you need to know. If you can't figure it out then you don't know enough to try it yet. All the different fittings and hoses are for different gears and blocks. No it is not for sale. I thought I would show those who didn't know what was up. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> .
> .
> [attachmentid=392734]


That looks to be part of what was in scrub city's 64 back in the day. It had a double pump back door setup to the front. If I was to guess it had a whammy tank and it would run one line from each pump to the cylinders and criss cross the other 2 lines to equalize the pressure. Oh yeah that car bumpered on 48volts.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is one that stan just done for me for a street setup.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

naptownregal said:


> Here is one that stan just done for me for a street setup.


That there is gold. Back door is like an 06 frame swap. Those who get it, get it, those that don't are lookin real stoopid right about.... NOW.


----------



## naptownregal (Jun 21, 2009)

Chrome 327 said:


> That there is gold. Back door is like an 06 frame swap. Those who get it, get it, those that don't are lookin real stoopid right about.... NOW.


That's all I got are back door pumps. I've known Stan since 94 but now I'm grown and got my shit together!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

